# Fluval Clearmax



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi All,

I would like to maintain the cleanest/healthiest possible environment for my fish. I stumbled across this product that is supposedly a resin that will absorb the nitrates in aquarium water. I was wondering if this would cause more harm than good. Will it also remove beneficial trace nutrients/minerals from my aquarium water? I don't really care about live plants since as I mentioned this is about the healthiest possible environment that I can provide for my fish.

I know that regular water changes is always the primary method and I will continue to do so, but if there are extra things that I can do to make my efforts more fruitful I would like to employ them.

Thoughts and opinions please


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I wouldnt add any unneccesary chemicals to the tank. If anything adding live plants would help keep your nitrates down as they do absorb them.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that all nitrate/nitrite/ammonia absorption products are nothing but false products. They dont work and most are just gravel or felt pads. If someone can prove me wrong than that would be awesome.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I couldn't agree anymore..I think its more of a placebo affect if anything. The only real way to keep ur aquarium water pristine is to keep up on weekly water changes and make sure you have plenty of filtration. Also stuff ur filters full of biomedia of some sort so the beneficial bacteria can flourish and do their job.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I just read a threat when someone mentioned this product in the P discussion forum, it "works" but the resin also releases chlorite or somethin into the water, so you have to do the same amount of water changes to get rid of that stuff, so IMO its a waist of $, as long as your nitrates are less than 30-40 ppm your good


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i agree that its a waste. better off just doing regular waterchanges and keeping the filters right.


----------

